# Dana A. - Hip hop artist, Country Star or High School Senior?



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

Here are some of the final images from Dana's senior portrait session! 

1.

 

2.
 

3.
 

4.
 

5.
 

6.
 

7.
 

8.
 

...Continued onto next post...


----------



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

9.
 

10.
 

11.
 

12.
 

13.
 

14.
 

15.
 

16.
 

17.
 

18.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2014)

Country star, definitely. These just drip with glamour and slickness. NICE work!


----------



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Country star, definitely. These just drip with glamour and slickness. NICE work!



Thank you!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 30, 2014)

I like 3 and 6 if only because they don't put some much emphasis on just how well her female hormones have worked.


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

I agree with Lew. Some of these are close to crossing the slutty line.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 30, 2014)

She's an attractive and well-endowed young woman.  She's not posing in any way to "accentuate" her attributes.   Emily, your photography caught her eyes and smile very well.  Country star for sure.  

Oh, and in #11, you might have caught her in mid-blink.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I like 3 and 6 if only because they don't put some much emphasis on just how well her female hormones have worked.





runnah said:


> I agree with Lew. Some of these are close to crossing the slutty line.



Yes, let me just give her a breast reduction, and straighten out her curves a little bit, lest someone have some dirty thoughts about her. While I'm at it, I'll put her in a Disney Princess sweatshirt and light up Sketchers sneakers and have the hair/makeup artist put her hair into cute little pigtails. 

But yes, she's got a killer body that most women would kill for... I will certainly agree with you there. 



pgriz said:


> She's an attractive and well-endowed young woman.  *She's not posing in any way to "accentuate" her attributes.*   Emily, your photography caught her eyes and smile very well.  Country star for sure.
> 
> Oh, and in #11, you might have caught her in mid-blink.



THANK you.  

And she actually wasn't mid-blink. She was just genuinely giggling about something my assistant said, and she got a little squinty. I *did* almost throw that one out for the reason that it could have been mis-contstured as a mid-blink, but ultimately I decided to keep it, because it showed a more bubbly part of her personality that some of the others did not.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 30, 2014)

Are you insinuating that she could not, in fact, be a hip hop-country-fusion singer who just happens to be a high school senior? M-hm.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Are you insinuating that she could not, in fact, be a hip hop-country-fusion singer who just happens to be a high school senior? M-hm.



Touché, my friend. Touché. :lmao:


----------



## snerd (Nov 30, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Yes, let me just give her a breast reduction, and straighten out her curves a little bit, lest someone have some dirty thoughts about her. While I'm at it, I'll put her in a Disney Princess sweatshirt and light up Sketchers sneakers and have the hair/makeup artist put her hair into cute little pigtails......


Don't you dare!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tb801 (Nov 30, 2014)

#15 is my favorite. They are all great though. Nice job.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

tb801 said:


> #15 is my favorite. They are all great though. Nice job.



Thanks.


----------



## qleak (Nov 30, 2014)

Hip country school senior? 

Nice shots! I'm sure she's pleased!


----------



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

qleak said:


> Hip country school senior?
> 
> Nice shots! I'm sure she's pleased!



Thanks! She was quite thrilled, yes.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 30, 2014)

e.rose said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I like 3 and 6 if only because they don't put some much emphasis on just how well her female hormones have worked.
> ...



I liked the one's I liked because the picture was of a beautiful young woman whose personality showed on her face.
The others mostly showcased her boobs.

Instead of making Runnah and my honest responses into a criticism of us, why not just listen to what we said.
What we thought was that her boobs weren't as important to her image as the pictures seemed to show.
You don't have to agree but at least be civil to us for giving our honest response.


----------



## snerd (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't think there are too many poses that woud NOT showcase her bewbs. Why would you purposely want to make that distinction, anyway! Why are her assets rubbing you the wrong way?! (Oh my!) She's obviously comfortable with them, and chooses to dress and pose in a manner to accentuate them. I don't know, I think she is a beautiful girl that will be very happy with these photos. She probably never thought twice about "them". 

As the girl in the sauna on Seinfeld said............... "They're real, and they're spectacular!!" LOL!!


----------



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



I heard what you said. The girl has a full figure. I'm not sure exactly what you expect me to do about that.

Maybe rather than the both of you commenting either implicitly, the way you did, or directly the way Runnah did, that she looks "slutty" you could offer helpful advice as to what you would have done differently to hide the womanly shape she possesses. You both seem to think it's an issue... but neither of you indicated what could have been done differently.

As far as I'm concerned, that's her shape. That's who she is. I'm not going to try and hide the fact that she is a female who has breasts and a killer hour-glass shaped body. I posed her the same way I would have posed any of my girls, it just so happens that she is a bit fuller in certain areas than any of the girls I've worked with previously.

We may just need to agree to disagree, but I would genuinely like to know what you feel should have been done differently, if you in fact have any suggestions.


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah, with a *ahem* body like hers, I'm not sure you could take a photo without someone saying that you're trying to play up her sexuality. I'm not a huge fan of the hand-in-the-crotch on some of these, but they're far from being slutty.

It's just the price of being blessed with good genes (I would know).


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 30, 2014)

My point is that, instead of listening to me and Runnah said and using or discarding our opinion, you started criticizing what we thought.
It is very clear what you could do because you actually did it in pictures 3,4 & 5.

We expressed our opinion of some of the pictures and you responded in a way that attacked us.
You don't deal with any kind of criticism well, no matter how pleasantly said and life is too short to coddle yet one other person.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> My point is that, instead of listening to me and Runnah said and using or discarding our opinion, you started criticizing what we thought.
> It is very clear what you could do because you actually did it in pictures 3,4 & 5.
> 
> We expressed our opinion of some of the pictures and you responded in a way that attacked us.
> You don't deal with any kind of criticism well, no matter how pleasantly said and life is too short to coddle yet one other person.



I must really be away from this forum too long, because you're clearly confusing my usually snarky comments with actual attacks. But I digress...

I clearly don't know what I could do, since the only images you deem acceptable are 3, 4, and 5. And from looking at those images, it seems that the only position you feel is appropriate for her is straight on and smiley. That would make for a really boring album layout if all of her images were shot straight on with a sh*t-eating grin on her face, haha.

And I would ABSOLUTELY disagree with you that I don't deal with criticism well. My entire photographic career has been dealing with criticism, ESPECIALLY from this forum. I have even attributed the critique I've gotten from here in the past as a major part of why I have been able to make the strides I have in a short period of time. It's the reason I continue to *post* for critique.

I have had MANY, many, many, many images disliked by members here, and great discussion have stemmed from them.

What I'm calling y'all out on right now is not leaving me anything valuable to work with. Don't tell me that it's "very clear" what I could do. Tell me specifically what I could do. Maybe those 3 images were an accident? How would you know if that was an intentional thought process or not?

If you find fault with an image, or the majority of images, it's way more helpful to state what you would have done differently, than just leave an implication that the subject looks slutty, or leave with an assumption that I "should know".

I'm very open to suggestion a lot of the time, but you left me no suggestion in any of your previous comments.

So again, I state... if you would like to tell me specifically what you would have *liked* to see... I would appreciate it, and will certainly take those comments into consideration.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2014)

The "slut-shaming" comment made earlier was utterly and totally out of line. And yet we have a member coming here to defend that kind of patriarchal, neanderthal thinking. Pathetic. We have an older man, and a much younger man, both making comments about this high school girl's body parts, her "hormones", and her sexuality. *Disgraceful, on all counts*. 

Maybe save this kind of crap for your own grandkids, and future kids? Or better yet, move into the 21st century, and leave words like "slutty" out of your C&C's of high school girls' senior sets...


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

Derrel said:


> The "slut-shaming" comment made earlier was utterly and totally out of line. And yet we have a member coming here to defend that kind of patriarchal, neanderthal thinking. Pathetic. We have an older man, and a much younger man, both making comments about this high school girl's body parts, her "hormones", and her sexuality. *Disgraceful, on all counts*.
> 
> Maybe save this kind of crap for your own grandkids, and future kids? Or better yet, move into the 21st century, and leave words like "slutty" out of your C&C's of high school girls' senior sets...



Please Derrel, your act is getting to be a bit old.

My opinion is that some were much more suggestive and "adult" than would be fitting for a yearbook or to show to grandma.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > The "slut-shaming" comment made earlier was utterly and totally out of line. And yet we have a member coming here to defend that kind of patriarchal, neanderthal thinking. Pathetic. We have an older man, and a much younger man, both making comments about this high school girl's body parts, her "hormones", and her sexuality. *Disgraceful, on all counts*.
> ...



Well not all of them are going in the yearbook or being shown to grandma.

I make it a point to emphasis that I'm not doing "ordinary, boring, yearbook style" senior portraits with my clients.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2014)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > The "slut-shaming" comment made earlier was utterly and totally out of line. And yet we have a member coming here to defend that kind of patriarchal, neanderthal thinking. Pathetic. We have an older man, and a much younger man, both making comments about this high school girl's body parts, her "hormones", and her sexuality. *Disgraceful, on all counts*.
> ...



It's not an act. You said some of these pictures of a teenage girl were, "Some of these are close to crossing the slutty line." I am saying that's entirely inappropriate for you to say. You used the word "slutty". That's called "slut-shaming". Own up to it when called on it, runnah. Act like a man. Do not attack me for calling you on your inappropriate on-line moralizing behavior. Step into the 21st century, and can the slut-shaming comments on teen girl photo sets.


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 30, 2014)

This young adult woman paid for photographs that would make her look hot by her own standards for that. It appears that she got them.

I don't think much of her judgment, but I don't  think much of most people's judgment. Plus I cannot conceive of a world in which she would give a damn about my opinion.


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

Derrel said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Own up to what? Stating my opinion on something?

And a teenage girl? That there is legally an adult. She can do porn, shoot bad guys in war and gamble. She certainly doesn't need some stranger on the web defending her


----------



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



ACTUALLY... She's not. 

She's only 17.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2014)

Own up to being called out for your moralizing behavior. Still trying to obfuscate and hide, are you?


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

e.rose said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Well I hope I wasn't being to hard on you. I guess if you had said this was a model shoot then by all means go hog wild. But since it was a senior shoot I guess I was a little surprised with how "sexy" some of the poses were,


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Own up to being called out for your moralizing behavior. Still trying to obfuscate and hide, are you?



Get off your high horse. What are you trying to hide with all this righteous indignation?

I have nothing to hide nor will I mince words. I don't care if I offend you or your supposed moral high ground. If you don't want to hear my voice than by all means leave or ignore me.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 30, 2014)

runnah said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



 No hard feelings.

That's exactly my point though... I think these just *seem* "too sexy" because of the way she is built... I have done these exact poses with most of my previous girls and they were always perceived well... but they also weren't built like this girl. Which is why I keep asking, and keep not getting an answer to... what would y'all have done differently to make them "less sexy" if you feel they are overly sexy?


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

e.rose said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



That's a good question and something that since I am not the expert you are I cannot answer.

I would guess maybe a less form fitting top and less "open" poses.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2014)

We have had two men in this thread, making inappropriate remarks about a 17 year-old girl's senior photos. When that is brought up, it's "moral indignation" according to runnah. WTF???

Seems like we have a couple members here who think it's appropriate to bring a minor girl's sexuality, her body type, and the word  "slutty" into the discussion, and then attack anybody who would note their inappropriate comments...

I commented on the photos. They are well-done. The photos e.rose posted are in no way at all NSFW, but instead show a glamorous, idealized portrait subject, with good poses in great locations, with nice lighting, and excellent color and processing. A really NICE set of images!

Comments on a teen-aged client's breast size, and her poses being referred to as "slutty" is....that is entirely inappropriate commentary in a public photo forum. Repeated defense of such comments with attacks on me is also inappropriate. Seriously, inappropriate.


----------



## runnah (Nov 30, 2014)

Really? Don't you think you are blowing things slightly out of proportion?

Some poses are not befitting of a 17 year old, end of story. If you want to read into it I think that says more about you than I.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2014)

Okay... we've got some differing opinions on what is "appropriate" for  a person of this age. That's ALL they are:  opinions!  So, how 'bout we keep them to ourselves and if there's nothing else to add about the images, we say nothing?

Thanks!


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 30, 2014)

Since the title poses the question, I don't think she looks the slightest bit like a country star, a hip-hop artist, or a high school senior.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 30, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> My point is that, instead of listening to me and Runnah said and using or discarding our opinion, you started criticizing what we thought.
> It is very clear what you could do because you actually did it in pictures 3,4 & 5.
> 
> We expressed our opinion of some of the pictures and you responded in a way that attacked us.
> You don't deal with any kind of criticism well, no matter how pleasantly said and life is too short to coddle yet one other person.


She responds to my criticism just fine, and if I'm to be honest she is one of the few here who actually inspire me to give her feedback because I know she takes the good feedback and uses it. Saying you don't like the the shots because you think the curves are too much to handle is fine, but don't act all surprised and butt hurt when someone doesn't like your feedback and they have something to say about it. Others are just as entitled to defend their work as much as you are to leave your opinion.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 1, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > My point is that, instead of listening to me and Runnah said and using or discarding our opinion, you started criticizing what we thought.
> ...



Thanks Dan! And you *know* your critique is always appreciated!


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 1, 2014)

e.rose said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...


Trust, there isn't a lot to critique on your work. 

I've eaten at least an entire humble pie in the process of staying on this forum and learning how to receive critique, but it makes no sense to me how we can't share our opinion on a critique that we think is done in poor taste or that we disagree with without being made out to look like some ungrateful ingrate who has to be coddled.


----------



## Granddad (Dec 1, 2014)

Great shots (15 takes the prize), beautiful girl. No advice from me on how to make them better.
Hope her dad has a shotgun, a shovel and 40 acres.


----------



## BillM (Dec 1, 2014)

Great shots Rose, the lighting in 10 through14 is just fantastic 


But you did chop off a toe in #6


----------



## LCLimages (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, I think they're lovely.  Nicely done.

I'll offer my female point of view.  All I have to say is, oh my how senior pictures have changed over the years.  And it's not just yours, E. Rose, it's everywhere.  It's in the whole culture of the current teenage generation.  Girls develop faster, grow up faster, dress sexier and less modestly.  Even Disney stars are all made up with perfectly curled hair and sexualized now.  The steady stream of senior portraits I see these days look more like glamour or model shots.  I distinctly remember a senior I did 3 years ago, and the tiny tiny mini skirt and 4" stilettos she brought to the shoot.  I almost fell over.  But, that's the "trend" now.

I'm well endowed (keep your dirty thoughts to yourselves, boys ) but in my teenagehood, that's the LAST thing I wanted to show off.  I did my best to downplay my assets.  My friends and I possessed a modesty that rarely exists today.  My senior portraits were the traditional girl-in-a-studio, in a boring shirt and jeans and boots.  That's how everyone's were then.  Maybe a basketball or whatever activity we were involved in during school was featured.  We were not exposed to the types of fashion and trends that are rampant today.

At first glance, I will admit I thought they were a bit sexy.  Had these been my pictures, my parents would have lost it.  If I was this young lady's father, I'd be wanting to put a parka on her and hide her in the garage.  BUT, they're not NSFW by any means.  It's just another example of how the "times have changed."  I sound like an old fart.  But the entire mentality, fashion, attitude, everything - of teenagers has changed rapidly and drastically.  This is acceptable/desired today, when it wouldn't have been even one generation ago.  I'm not an overly conservative person... but 17 year olds are just kids.  Not Disney Princess, ribbons in their hair kids, but in the grand scale, they are just kids.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 1, 2014)

runnah said:


> I agree with Lew. Some of these are close to crossing the slutty line.


you say that like it is a bad thing.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 1, 2014)

e.rose said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


part of it might be the dress. Part of it the way she is built. Neither would I be ashamed of. As the photographer I think you did your job here. If she asked for more conservative looking photos then I am sure you would have attempted that. The rest is between you, her, and her parents who I assume will be seeing these?  Kids do dress different now, and I don't know if it is what is in the food for growth hormones or what but the girls seem to catching the period flu at age ten and reach woman figures at age fifteen. gotta be what is in the food! But subjectively, if I were her father I wouldn't go for these. Objectively, as the photographer you did your job they came out well..


----------



## e.rose (Dec 1, 2014)

Granddad said:


> Great shots (15 takes the prize), beautiful girl. No advice from me on how to make them better.
> Hope her dad has a shotgun, a shovel and 40 acres.



 thanks for the feedback



BillM said:


> Great shots Rose, the lighting in 10 through14 is just fantastic
> 
> 
> But you did chop off a toe in #6



Thanks for your feedback 



LCLimages said:


> Well, I think they're lovely.  Nicely done.
> 
> I'll offer my female point of view.  All I have to say is, oh my how senior pictures have changed over the years.  And it's not just yours, E. Rose, it's everywhere.  It's in the whole culture of the current teenage generation.  Girls develop faster, grow up faster, dress sexier and less modestly.  Even Disney stars are all made up with perfectly curled hair and sexualized now.  The steady stream of senior portraits I see these days look more like glamour or model shots.  I distinctly remember a senior I did 3 years ago, and the tiny tiny mini skirt and 4" stilettos she brought to the shoot.  I almost fell over.  But, that's the "trend" now.
> 
> ...



See, this is why I do pre-shoot consults. We talk about what they want, and I give it to them.

If they wanted traditional, boring, studio shots, I would do that if they asked.

That being said... My clients come to me because they *dont* want that. I emphasis *not* being traditional in my brand and in my portfolio, and the people who want that come to me. The people who want traditional don't.

I've had clients that were CLOSER to being a traditional style, and I knew they wanted that because we met beforehand. This girl did not want that... And she was trilled with her images. 

I think from now on I will just refrain from mentioning the type of session and the age of the subject, and that might make critiquing of the *images* a little bit easier to manage for everyone in the future.


----------



## LCLimages (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't do much boring, traditional stuff either.  Nobody wants that anymore.  I was just saying, that was big when I was a teenager.  Now it's all about the model-y, glamour, non-traditional stuff.  That's the change in attitudes I've seen in teenagers.  You did what she wanted, and did it well.  Saying it's non-traditional isn't meant as an insult.  Just as a notation of the shift from in-studio portraits that emphasize school activities and interests, to shots that look like a model portfolio.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 1, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Granddad said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots (15 takes the prize), beautiful girl. No advice from me on how to make them better.
> ...


whoah.. careful here. you are talking about a minor. These photos aren't really bad, I wonder of the parents though..


LCLimages said:


> I don't do much boring, traditional stuff either.  Nobody wants that anymore.  I was just saying, that was big when I was a teenager.  Now it's all about the model-y, glamour, non-traditional stuff.  That's the change in attitudes I've seen in teenagers.  You did what she wanted, and did it well.  Saying it's non-traditional isn't meant as an insult.  Just as a notation of the shift from in-studio portraits that emphasize school activities and interests, to shots that look like a model portfolio.


curious, as I don't do a lot of this type of stuff (and if I do it is through parents). But if you do what SHE wanted and the parents are flipping the bill how are you guaranteed to get paid if they don't approve?


----------



## LCLimages (Dec 1, 2014)

bribrius said:


> part of it might be the dress. Part of it the way she is built. Neither would I be ashamed of. As the photographer I think you did your job here. If she asked for more conservative looking photos then I am sure you would have attempted that. The rest is between you, her, and her parents who I assume will be seeing these?  Kids do dress different now, and I don't know if it is what is in the food for growth hormones or what but the girls seem to catching the period flu at age ten and reach woman figures at age fifteen. gotta be what is in the food! But subjectively, if I were her father I wouldn't go for these. Objectively, as the photographer you did your job they came out well..



This.  Pretty much what I was trying to say 

There's a 10 year old in my household with budding boobs and a round womanly butt already.  Too fast, they just grow up and change way too fast.  Hormones in food are changing their bodies, but their brains are not maturing fast enough to understand the ramifications of those adult bodies.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 1, 2014)

bribrius said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Granddad said:
> ...



The parents ARE involved.

She's not old enough to legally sign the contract.


----------



## LCLimages (Dec 1, 2014)

bribrius said:


> curious, as I don't do a lot of this type of stuff (and if I do it is through parents). But if you do what SHE wanted and the parents are flipping the bill how are you guaranteed to get paid if they don't approve?



Haven't ran into anything the parents have disliked, honestly.  And like Rose said - parents have to sign off on it.  There aren't many seniors around here, half of them are boys, and the rest of the girls - most of them are farm-raised, happy to rock jeans and cowboy boots and muddy shirts.  The one girl I mentioned earlier with the mini skirt - her mother came along for the shoot and for all I know picked out her dress.  That's to say... she didn't have much for parental guidance in her life.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 1, 2014)

LCLimages said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > part of it might be the dress. Part of it the way she is built. Neither would I be ashamed of. As the photographer I think you did your job here. If she asked for more conservative looking photos then I am sure you would have attempted that. The rest is between you, her, and her parents who I assume will be seeing these?  Kids do dress different now, and I don't know if it is what is in the food for growth hormones or what but the girls seem to catching the period flu at age ten and reach woman figures at age fifteen. gotta be what is in the food! But subjectively, if I were her father I wouldn't go for these. Objectively, as the photographer you did your job they came out well..
> ...


I can vouch for this part I have a teen daughter and OMG I just don't understand how she even thinks..


LCLimages said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > curious, as I don't do a lot of this type of stuff (and if I do it is through parents). But if you do what SHE wanted and the parents are flipping the bill how are you guaranteed to get paid if they don't approve?
> ...


hey, long as you get paid. hate to see someone not get paid and get a ration of chit from some kids parents over a photo shoot. lmao


----------



## e.rose (Dec 1, 2014)

bribrius said:


> LCLimages said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



Again... This is why I do a pre shoot consultation.


----------



## weepete (Dec 1, 2014)

Well first thing is first, these are all lovely shots Emily. As usual they are very well done. Personally my favourite is 17, it screams class.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 1, 2014)

These are great and I'm sure she's thrilled with them.  Yes, she's beautiful but most of all she looks relaxed and comfortable which is a credit to your skill and experience.  Awesome shoot.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 1, 2014)

I dunno...  Maybe our memories of what "used to be" aren't so good.  I distinctly remember the girls in my high school were very well developed (well, quite a few of them, anyways), and I went to high school some 45 years ago.  The difference was in the culture of what was considered to be "edgy", and certainly in clothes and parental attitudes.  When my daughters were going through high school (the oldest one 12 years or so ago), they were also quite "womanly".  As Laura mentioned, there is a gap between the bodies and the minds, in that there is a mix of both naivety and brashness that can cause alarm and concern in any parent.  This is where open lines of communication and talking about how perceptions are made and how people act on those perceptions, become important in giving them a sense of what's going on around them. 

Emily, from a purely photographic perspective, you did very well - good control of light, sharpness in the right places, posing is good.  As you point out, they are not traditional, and since that is what they were looking for, you delivered.  As far as Dana herself is concerned, she is what she is.  I can't think of too many clothing choices that would hide her figure very well.  Well, maybe a burqa.  But those aren't very popular in most North American places.  The fine line is to show a person as they are, without sexualizing them into what they are not.  Of course, viewers bring their own ideas of what is appropriate and acceptable.  And that is part of the ongoing conversation we are having in society.  Unfortunately, we don't talk enough about perceptions and meaning and underlying assumptions, since that kind of conversation touches upon taboo and sensitive subjects, and quite frankly, it can be a very difficult conversation, even if all participating are respectful and relatively open-minded.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 1, 2014)

weepete said:


> Well first thing is first, these are all lovely shots Emily. As usual they are very well done. Personally my favourite is 17, it screams class.



Thanks for your feedback! 



SquarePeg said:


> These are great and I'm sure she's thrilled with them.  Yes, she's beautiful but most of all she looks relaxed and comfortable which is a credit to your skill and experience.  Awesome shoot.



Thanks for your feedback! 



pgriz said:


> Emily, from a purely photographic perspective, you did very well - good control of light, sharpness in the right places, posing is good.  As you point out, they are not traditional, and since that is what they were looking for, you delivered.



Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Granddad (Dec 2, 2014)

Actually, if I look back to when I was a young teenager (late 60s), the girls were wearing miniskirts to school with *stockings* (tights/pantyhose had just been invented) . I don't think there were hormones in the food; kids had plenty of hormones of their own. I have a strong memory of the deputy head (female) going round with a ruler to check that the skirts were no more that 8 inches above the knee when kneeling. As soon as she'd gone on her way the girls would roll up the waist band again.

15 years ago I had to tell my daughter "You are NOT going out to town dressed like THAT!" I thank God she survived until her brain caught up.

Kids today aren't _that_ much different; the way they dress and behave (and get away with dressing and behaving) usually reflects the example they've been set by their parents and their parents' peers. Having said that, I'll add that I don't see these shots as problematic. The young lady is a stunner and she knows it: being stunning and confident does not equate with being a slut. 

She could use these shots as part of a model portfolio to help work her way through college. Good luck to her!

I say again, great shots.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2014)

Granddad said:


> Actually, if I look back to when I was a young teenager (late 60s), the girls were wearing miniskirts to school with *stockings* (tights/pantyhose had just been invented) . I don't think there were hormones in the food; kids had plenty of hormones of their own. I have a strong memory of the deputy head (female) going round with a ruler to check that the skirts were no more that 8 inches above the knee when kneeling. As soon as she'd gone on her way the girls would roll up the waist band again.
> 
> 15 years ago I had to tell my daughter "You are NOT going out to town dressed like THAT!" I thank God she survived until her brain caught up.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much!


----------



## pjaye (Dec 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> If you don't want to hear my voice than by all means leave or ignore me.



Unfortunately, staff can't be put on ignore. It's a pitty.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 2, 2014)

Rose, these are great. You did a fantastic job with them.


----------



## runnah (Dec 2, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want to hear my voice than by all means leave or ignore me.
> ...



More figuratively than literally.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Rose, these are great. You did a fantastic job with them.



Thank you!


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Well I've waded through enough of this **** storm to know I'm not going to read the whole thread.

ANYWAY... e.rose those are very nice photos of an undeniably beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing them.

EDIT:  Seriously? This forum has auto censor???  ^^^^  **** ^^^^


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2014)

JohnnyWrench said:


> Well I've waded through enough of this **** storm to know I'm not going to read the whole thread.
> 
> ANYWAY... e.rose those are very nice photos of an undeniably beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing them.
> 
> EDIT:  Seriously? This forum has auto censor???  ^^^^  **** ^^^^



Thank you, and yes... yes it does have an auto censor. It's very annoying.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 2, 2014)

I'll mirror others with #15 being a winner, but I equally like #18.  Of the others, I like 5 & 6 and 11 & 12.  I did notice the very slightly trimmed off finger tips in #1 and #2.

She has pretty eyes.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 2, 2014)

snowbear said:


> I'll mirror others with #15 being a winner, but I equally like #18.  Of the others, I like 5 & 6 and 11 & 12.  I did notice the very slightly trimmed off finger tips in #1 and #2.
> 
> She has pretty eyes.



Thanks for your feedback!


----------

